# Lonestar Cruiseliner ??



## The Farrier (Jan 18, 2016)

Does anyone have a mid 1960's Lonestar Cruiseliner 24 foot outboard powered for sale ? Rebuilt or in need of is ok. Thanks, Steve


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 18, 2016)

:WELCOME: I am going to move this to the wanted section may get some more traffic that way


----------



## Johnny (Jan 18, 2016)

Farrier - welcome aboard ....
when posting requests, it may behoove you to provide
your location in your profile.


----------



## GrogHog (May 18, 2017)

=D>


Johnny said:


> Farrier - welcome aboard ....
> when posting requests, it may behoove you to provide
> your location in your profile.


I just picked up a 14' 1955 Cresliner in Nice shape. if someone is looking for one please let me know. It has a nice galv magic tilt Im working on my 14 Orlando now. Im in High Springs Fla.


----------



## Johnny (May 18, 2017)

Grog - do you have a Crestliner or Cruiseliner ?

_PHOTOS_ is always a big help when selling things......
also - you may get more bites if you start your own thread
and correct spelling of your item in the Classifieds: *"Sell it, buy it, swap it"* section.


----------



## bobberboy (May 19, 2017)

Don't know if this fits the bill but it's been on C'sL for at least two years. According to the posting it is in need of "resteration". I guess you could also restore it if you wanted...

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/boa/6136257960.html


----------



## GrogHog (Jun 6, 2017)

Johnny said:


> Grog - do you have a Crestliner or Cruiseliner ?
> 
> _PHOTOS_ is always a big help when selling things......
> also - you may get more bites if you start your own thread
> and correct spelling of your item in the Classifieds:  *"Sell it, buy it, swap it"* section.


----------



## enginerd (Jun 8, 2017)

I've been stalking Craig's List for a Lone Star Cruisemaster and have happened across a few Cruiseliners (or similar):

https://spokane.craigslist.org/boa/6142993816.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/boa/6136257960.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/boa/6107414004.html


----------



## parsleap (Jun 7, 2018)

If you're still on the hunt for a Lonestar Cruiseliner, I've got one that I just can't get around to restoring. It's a real beauty as far as lines and the hull is in really good shape and even has nice paint. The interior needs gutted, and it's been converted to I/O. I bought it as a project and it has stayed that way.


----------



## Delbert (Jun 12, 2018)

enginerd said:


> I've been stalking Craig's List for a Lone Star Cruisemaster and have happened across a few Cruiseliners (or similar):
> 
> https://spokane.craigslist.org/boa/6142993816.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Delbert (Jun 12, 2018)

parsleap said:


> If you're still on the hunt for a Lonestar Cruiseliner, I've got one that I just can't get around to restoring. It's a real beauty as far as lines and the hull is in really good shape and even has nice paint. The interior needs gutted, and it's been converted to I/O. I bought it as a project and it has stayed that way.





Delbert said:


> enginerd said:
> 
> 
> > I've been stalking Craig's List for a Lone Star Cruisemaster and have happened across a few Cruiseliners (or similar):
> ...





Delbert said:


> enginerd said:
> 
> 
> > I've been stalking Craig's List for a Lone Star Cruisemaster and have happened across a few Cruiseliners (or similar):
> ...





Delbert said:


> enginerd said:
> 
> 
> > I've been stalking Craig's List for a Lone Star Cruisemaster and have happened across a few Cruiseliners (or similar):
> ...


----------

